# Who has blind (or nearly blind) dog(s) ? Any tips? Cataracts... (non-GSD)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an American Eskimo who turned nine in June and she has cataracts in both eyes. She is not 100% blind, but close enough. Bright light is best, but she bumps into things all the time and I don't dare move furniture around on her. She must be carried often because she is afraid of what she can't see. It's heartbreaking, but she is in good health otherwise.

I did a search on cataract surgery and didn't find much here. At least no one saying they'd gone thru it, so I'm wondering if anyone might pipe up with experience on this?

Such a surgery is very expensive, but I'm considering it -- my concern is the likelihood of the cataracts coming right back, making it all worthless.

Life expectency of this breed is upwards of 15 years, so we could get plenty of years out of such a surgery.

So I am interested in hearing from anyone who has gone thru such a surgery and/or anyone who lives with/has lived with a blind dog. 

Thanks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We've had numerous blind dogs. 
They adjust easily to being blind. 

Tiara at A PAW UP Rescue, Prosser, WA - YouTube

More of Vision Impaired Tiara - YouTube

Tiara, Lab x Aussie in Prosser, WA (Rescued Pup) - YouTube

Neo, the Tibetan Spaniel - YouTube

You just don't want to move the furniture around a lot


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> We've had numerous blind dogs.
> They adjust easily to being blind.
> 
> Tiara at A PAW UP Rescue, Prosser, WA - YouTube
> ...


Thank you and I'll check those links out tomorrow when I have more time, but she really isn't adjusting as well as I hear people say they do?

I have to be right there at the steps when she goes to potty, to ensure she doesn't walk off the edge and fall. When I say, "breakfast!" she gets excited, but walks into plenty of walls before getting to the room where she's fed.  When it is time to come in from outside, I have to walk beside her and guide her to the door, or she can't find it. 

I'd say this has been going on a year or so, and she is still confused. It is heartbreaking to see the girl walk into a corner and bump around. Maybe I'm to blame, because instead of seeing her bump around, I often just pick her up and take her wherever. Should I stop doing that?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Blind dogs _will_ fall down steps. I set our blind girl out on the yard. She doesn't go down the steps, but she does come right back up them. 
She also runs into stuff but knows to not go full bore into things - she's careful when she goes because she expects the bumps. 
You'll see dogs do that - or put their paws out further than necessary/normal, so to "feel" things before they bump them. 
Does she do either of those things??

Owners of Blind Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our Grey Hound was totally blind at 9 yrs old. we didn't
do anything special. all of the funiture had to stay in place.
all of the dogs toys were pushed to the side. when we walked
in the woods one of us would hold her leash or i would shorten
her leash and give it to Loki. when Loki held the leash he never
split anything. he walked her around anything that was in the way.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My lab was blind for over ten years. We kept the furniture the same way, kept the toys and shoes picked up. We kept her on a lead to help her in and out of the house and always on walks. She liked the leash tight so she knew we were guiding her. She did ok!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

These are definitely cataracts and not the old dog blue eye right? 

You can go to IMOM Community Home (I hope that's the direct link) and look through for cataracts - they used to help a lot of dogs with cataract surgeries. I think you will find a lot of stories there in the closed threads and can ask questions in the general forum - they will be so happy you aren't asking for money - it's not as active a forum as here, so it may not give a lot of answers, but looking around the forum might. 

American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists if you want to ask your vet for a consult - they may have one they work with all the time. 

I will be interested to see what you find out! Eskies are adorable. Good luck!


----------

